# Anyone ever had electricity run from the road to somewhere on a piece of vacant land?



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

brushbuster said:


> Ive done it twice now and I have to do it again this year. Its gotten really expensive. When I first did it the power company gave me the first 200 feet free. Now nothing is free, my wife called and the company said 10 bucks a foot for under ground, I have to go 800 feet. Yikes. We need to call them again to see if I can dig the trench with my back hoe and hopefully recover some of the cost.
> Good luck!


Yep, I had mine buried about that distance and it was 5k 12-13 years ago.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Grouseman2 said:


> Ok, I was aware of the temp electric in order to build the “accessory” building. I wonder how long they will let me keep the electric? Would I have disconnect once the pole barn is done?


It depends who the peovider is. My first time i was allowed to do temporary, my last house they said no more temp. service. My provider is Great Lakes, they are really kind of effed up to deal with.


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

Most if not all Utility's have temp service available, surely there is a fee involved.
If your request is greater than the normal drop from the main line you will pay for total cost underground or overhead which ever is preferred. We never ask for building permit just have to pull an Electrical permit. Your township may say otherwise..
Your Electrical provider will establish an address for you also.
Once you establish a temp service we never had a time line that it would have to be disconnected. The rate for a temp service is usually at a higher rate, once you have established permanent service rate would drop assuming talking residential.
I had C.E bring in power, first 200' o.h. and the last 200' underground they charged me for the total installation, and had a clause stating that if I were to establish 2 of 3 things meaning, 1) foundation 2) well & septic 
3) building within 5 yrs they would reimburse me a percentage back. 
Also save a little buy installing all the underground conduit, wasn't a lot but every little bit helps...


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Had a planner come out this Morning from Great lakes Energy. I was ecstatic to find out the company is now offering 600 feet free, new this year,and they are allowing temporary service while we build our house.. We have 1100 feet to run under ground and our total cost will be 4500. Much better than what I anticipated.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

I recently had the Planner out from consumers power in Jackson county. I have no buildings , but have a pole with a line from the neighbors . They stated they needed my plans for my pole barn (just a thought at this time no money ), appliances, address, pages of info . I just want a power source off the pole for a camper and construction when th time comes. They said 3500 for a transformer to start .Seemed unreasonable to me. Thoughts Do jigger !


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

The Planner explained a few things to me yesterday about temp service. If they don't see a building under construction, or a well and septic they charge more for temporary. He just did my neighbor down the road a few weeks ago. All he has is a travel trailer. He is much closer to a transformer than I am, and he said it would be 10,000. The more you have on the property the cheaper the rates, they want to make sure they are getting their money back.


----------



## Codyelmy1 (May 25, 2021)

Michael Wagner said:


> If you are dealing with Great Lakes Energy as of 5 yrs. ago they would not let us do any trenching ourselves, ours ended up over $10,000.


This is also what I've heard from friends and family. 10,000 minimum


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Old thread, what did the OP end up doing? If it were me and I didn't have plans to build I would have went with a Honda 3000i or Yamaha 3000 generator quite and easy on fuel.


----------

